# 7 year old golden just diagnosed with arthritis



## PamR42004 (Aug 18, 2011)

Adding to my post...he seems worse since starting the Rimadyl. Has anyone ever heard of that? We feel it's odd since he was fine one day and limping the next with no relief yet. Wondering if he could have an injury instead? The vet did xrays, so I feel she must know what's going on...any thoughts would be welcomed!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Maxsmom - read through this thread regarding Tuff Dog: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/100713-my-friend-hurt-his-leg.html

Sounds like alot of similar symptons and after first thinking a torn ligament, x-rays have shown that Tuff Dog has a lot of arthritis. I'm not sure which anti-inflammatory/pain medicine that Tuff Dog took for five days but it sounds like it has not worked real well for him either. Also, long term use of rimadyl can cause some major issues down the road, particularly in a dog as young as yours. Tuff Dog is going in tomorrow for evaluation and to start cold laser therapy (http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/102061-tuff-dog-alan.html) so you may want to stay caught up on his thread--I'm sure Alan (the man that Tuff Dog owns) will keep us updated. I am using cold laser therapy on three of my senior dogs and have seen a marked difference in each of them; several others on here have also used and hopefully they will chime in. There are alot of different supplements as well as cold laser that will not do the damage that long term steriod use cause and you might want to check them out.

(I just pm'd Tuff Dog for you so hopefully he will join in on this thread)


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

My boy Tuff has just finished up a 5 day treatment of 20mg daily of Prednisone (steroid). I have been giving him a supplement of glucosamine hydrochloride/chondroitin sulfate. Also have Deramaxx as an anti inflammatory medicine which we cannot give him while taking steroids.

Im not sure if anything has helped yet. He is having good days and yesterday a very bad day. 

He has been diagnosed with arthritis in many joints and in his back. He will be six in October.

We are going to a Doggy chiropractor today that also specializes in the Cold Laser Therapy. 

I hope you find some releif for you pooch


----------

